# NYT: "Music Producers Explain How They Created a Hit"



## JohnG (Jul 31, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/31/a...egion&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region&_r=0


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 31, 2016)

"I played them this beat and they were like, “O.K., this is money.”"


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 31, 2016)

jonnybutter said:


> "I played them this beat and they were like, “O.K., this is money.”"


"She was 17, but really mature." 

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## thov72 (Aug 3, 2016)

oooh think I´m losing my mind now


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 3, 2016)

I obviously hate all this stuff but that one slow track with the guy from that silly Future Islands band is kinda cool. Really strange if that is a hit...but things get stranger by the day.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 3, 2016)

all songs mentioned are awesomeness and anyone who disagrees obviously has something wrong with him / her and needs professional help


----------



## KEnK (Aug 3, 2016)

JohnG said:


> all songs mentioned are awesomeness and anyone who disagrees obviously has something wrong with him / her and needs professional help


Is that sarcasm or bad taste? 

k


----------



## AllanH (Aug 6, 2016)

KEnK said:


> Is that sarcasm or bad taste?
> k


I think it's actually the smell of money


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, that was an absolute mind trip after what I've been reading here lately. For the past two days I've been reading C.S. Lewis' "That Hideous Strength," and after reading this jewel of a literary piece published by the NY Times, I'm sure Lewis would be pleased with the progression of the intelligence of man in our now post modern society.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 9, 2016)

I think these new acts bring something different and great to the table. I am certainly influenced by this new sound. It's time for a switch up.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 9, 2016)

These emperors are naked.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 9, 2016)

Someone has requested that I comment on this. I will not comment on this song and have nothing personally against any of these children and have never met them. Only to say there's a video round here on Secondary Dominants they may want to glance at if they ever come here.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 9, 2016)

So you spend a lifetime learning how to write music,only to find the kids coming up changed the rules.Well....either you keep up or get left behind.These kids are obviously just trying to make the best music they know how.Thing is,they are selling records and getting listened to.

Currently trying to learn how to write more current stuff.So far I get the philosophy behind the structure "the break,the rise,the drop".Well maybe there was a time it was the form of a sonata.I've written a few things in the past week in this new style and felt much like a fish out of water.So frustrating just looking at music from this new perspective.So many times I wanted to just revert to what is familiar,but I kept at it and started slowly to understand.No matter what you may think of the lack of musicality in these artists,they do work very hard at their form of craft.Actually very hard and with an enthusiasm that is welcome to see.I remember having that excitement too when I was so into music in my teens.Obviously the styles and tools were different,but frankly not the impulse to create.
I have no aspiration to start dj'ing ,frankly it doesn't seem like playing music to me.But expanding one's toolbox is never a bad thing.I can feel good about being able to write in a wide range.Also,I used to hate jazz/lounge ,anything big band growing up.Mostly because my dad used to crank the music saturday nights,and big band was his thing.Well,so many years later,I actually found it was pretty fun writing it.Point is,it's good to have an open mind.It keeps you young.
I'd work with younger artists if I needed to.I think I could resist the tempation of assuming the "teacher/mentor" role enough to actually learn something from them.Seems to me they have more they can teach me then possibly the other way around.
Learning is difficult to do if one's mind is closed to the possibility that there is anything to learn.

But it sucks realizing you need to move forward.And frankly if film scoring is your thing,just remember that this music WILL find it's way into your cherised sanctum and become a needed skill if you are to continue.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 9, 2016)

I know quite a few people who produce "this kind of music" and always want singers. The thing is, they don't work like the guys in this article at all. Instead they'll make a complete polished instrumental, then go "hey I need a singer for this!" hoping singers will be so impressed by their instrumental that they'll want to write lyrics and a vocal melody for it.

That doesn't work well for anyone I know - most never find an interested singer, or they get some vocals they're not happy with. Everyone in the article got the vocalist involved much earlier in the process.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 9, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> C.S. Lewis' "That Hideous Strength



Maybe we're the only two people who have read it in the last 30 years? A sinister, strange read that's a long way from Narnia or "The Screwtape Letters" (the latter is very funny if you haven't already encountered it). Mr. Lewis is such an interesting fellow.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 9, 2016)

Sick beats man. Dope. 

Is there a bluffers guide somewhere to what makes 'Trap' different from say 'Deep House'. I have absolutely no idea on this stuff.

'DJ Jayzee-J' feat. Ektorp


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 9, 2016)

@Jaybee: here's a fairly light hearted but informative article about house and many of its sub genres. it is not super up-to-date but hey, good enough in this case i guess. Trap is not part of it though. so it won't be a direct answer to your question. nevertheless it is a good read with examples for each sub genre:
http://electroniccurrent.com/2015/01/14/a-complete-guide-to-house-music/


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 9, 2016)

babylonwaves said:


> @Jaybee: here's a fairly light hearted but informative article about house and many of its sub genres. it is not super up-to-date but hey, good enough in this case i guess. Trap is not part of it though. so it won't be a direct answer to your question. nevertheless it is a good read with examples for each sub genre:
> http://electroniccurrent.com/2015/01/14/a-complete-guide-to-house-music/



I'm sure to learn far more than I know already! Just need to go and take the Camel LP off the turntable...


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 9, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> I think these new acts bring something different and great to the table. I am certainly influenced by this new sound. It's time for a switch up.


That's just it for me though, I don't hear it as new and different at all. I have nothing against any pop styles ( including ALL sub genres) and often listen to them, but this is not the first time I've heard someone describe a new act as being different or original and have to scratch my head.

At any rate, now we can all go out and produce some hits. See you at the Grammys!


----------

